

Ask HN: What to do with Angel Money? - jonlegend

I noticed that many start-ups put a lot of emphasis on raising large amounts of money through Angels and VC's.  What can you/should you use this money for?
======
citizenkeys
"Build infrastructure".

What does that mean exactly? I don't know. I just know that's the best answer
to give an investor when they ask why you need their money. Just say "build
infrastructure" and they'll nod approvingly.

------
minalecs
build or update your product, putting it out, testing and validating
assumptions, stick with it until you find traction or have hit some wall,
pivot, rinse repeat.

